
FPO – The better alternative to lorem ipsum - patrickdeuley
https://fpo.4th.design/
======
ksaj
While it is a fun toy, I disagree that this is somehow better. The purpose of
Lorem ipsum is to have place holder text that looks reasonably like real text,
but lacking the kinds of cues that could draw you away from the design. What I
see here would be obnoxiously distracting.

Your mileage may vary. But "better" this is not.

~~~
ksaj
After playing a bit more with it, I do like the instantaneous Output and
Format sections. If you added an actual Lorem Ipsum generator to the Text
Source section, it would be pretty useful with those settings.

As far as toys go, I'm having good fun with the Whitman option. It sure gets
dark when you least expect it.

